# vertool force drive machine polisher



## euge07

anyone else see this on cleanyourcar's facebook page??

looks very interesting, very similiar to the flex vrg. 

price is £189.95 , maybe Tim would do a group buy:buffer:


----------



## chongo

euge07 said:


> anyone else see this on cleanyourcar's facebook page??
> 
> looks very interesting, very similiar to the flex vrg.
> 
> price is £189.95 , maybe Tim would do a group buy:buffer:


Reminds me of something


----------



## euge07

chongo said:


> Reminds me of something


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> Reminds me of something


Almost uncanny!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Hereisphilly said:


> Almost uncanny!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


It is:thumb:


----------



## gaswizards

Id be interested in this! Must have a good look


----------



## Sawel

I'm going to purchase a Flex VRG 3401 soon but am interested to know how this compares...


----------



## gav21041981

Looks interesting. Was looking at getting a flex 3401 soon as an upgrade to my das6pro. Will probably still get the flex but will be interesting to see how this performs


----------



## gaswizards

I wonder if the vertool has a higher rpm than flex?


----------



## chongo

gaswizards said:


> I wonder if the vertool has a higher rpm than flex?


Nope.


----------



## gaswizards

Where can you actually get these along with specifications


----------



## Stephenaldridge

I was just about to upgrade my das6 pro to a flex 3401 vrg but just seen this and at £100 cheaper im not sure if this would be a better buy. Looks interesting.


----------



## euge07

gaswizards said:


> Where can you actually get these along with specifications


they must not be released yet, cleanyourcar says they are coming soon


----------



## scuba-phil

interested in finding out more


----------



## Sawel

With the FLEX XCE polisher supposedly coming out in December, it's not a straightforward process when choosing to buy the next machine polisher as there's plenty of options which can only be a good thing!


----------



## chongo

euge07 said:


> they must not be released yet, cleanyourcar says they are


----------



## Berylburton

Sawel said:


> With the FLEX XCE polisher supposedly coming out in December, it's not a straightforward process when choosing to buy the next machine polisher as there's plenty of options which can only be a good thing!


Isn't the XCE a free spinnng DA not a force drive like the 3401?


----------



## Sawel

Berylburton said:


> Isn't the XCE a free spinnng DA not a force drive like the 3401?


That's the XFE which is a 15mm free spinning DA.


----------



## ammo-mcr

i am really interested in this , i was going to buy the flex 3401 and just seen this today 
the vertool 1200w da sounds the same as the 3401 but cheaper and its supose to be out before 2017 so we have less than 2 months left and i doubt they will leave it till mid december because everyone prob used up all there money on xmas gifts so i can only assume its out within the next few weeks perfect for a gift or in my case maybe my first polisher depending on what the reviews will be like and aftercare 
there a dude who won this machine on facebook before release i just hope he can give us all some feedback very soon


----------



## Welshquattro1

Think Shop n shine will be stocking it aswell


----------



## scuba-phil

i really want to know who and when this is for sale


----------



## ammo-mcr

scuba-phil said:


> i really want to know who and when this is for sale


same here , wish CYC actually told us the release date and had some reviews up already , ive checked on there forum and i cant find anything about it
scuba-phil when this comes out will you just trust in it and buy it or would you wait for people to test it out...?


----------



## scuba-phil

I'd probably talk to cyc and take their word. I'm mainly concerned about the materials used for the internals and durable they will be. If it'll only last a couple years I'd rather pay the extra of the flex for reliability. 
But it depends what the retailers say and what warranty is given


----------



## scuba-phil

i spoke to cyc yesterday and was informed this should be on the website sometime this week


----------



## ammo-mcr

scuba-phil said:


> i spoke to cyc yesterday and was informed this should be on the website sometime this week


great news thanks for the update , i really want to know what people think of it


----------



## umran9

Will wait and see what the reviews are on the Vertool if not will go for the Flex!


----------



## Sawel

I wonder what the specs are. I do know it uses 1200 watts of power whereas the Flex 3401 uses 1010 Watts.


----------



## scratcher

Half way there :lol:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/vertool-force-drive-polisher/cat_167.html


----------



## Hasan1

Anyone know a price on thease at all for when there out


----------



## scuba-phil

£189.99 I believe


----------



## csf

Testing one on the right few months now, almost same as original VRG :thumb:


----------



## diesel x

Does anyone knows if the Vertool Force Drive is going to be rotating clockwise or counter clockwise?


----------



## Hereisphilly

csf said:


> Testing one on the right few months now, almost same as original VRG :thumb:


Isn't the one on the right an original Flex 3401?


diesel x said:


> Does anyone knows if the Vertool Force Drive is going to be rotating clockwise or counter clockwise?


I've heard it's exactly the same as the 3401

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csf

> Isn't the one on the right an original Flex 3401?


No it's the "copy" of VRG as Vertool :thumb:

Pisture from left to right: DA15", Big foot "copy" 21",Big foot 15", Big foot 21", VRG "copy"


----------



## Sawel

csf said:


> No it's the "copy" of VRG as Vertool :thumb:
> 
> Pisture from left to right: DA15", Big foot "copy" 21",Big foot 15", Big foot 21", VRG "copy"


When you say almost the same as the original VRG, what do you find different?


----------



## Deje

csf said:


> Testing one on the right few months now, almost same as original VRG :thumb:


Hi
I also have had mine for a couple of months, but has received conflicting information on LC backing plate system is working or not with the copy.
Have you tried ?


----------



## euge07

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...r/vertool-force-drive-polisher/prod_1723.html

now in store guys... whos buying?


----------



## Welshquattro1

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/vertoolr-force-drive-polisher

And on sale here!


----------



## ammo-mcr

code DW05 
5% off 
Cleanyourcar 

code DW
7.5% off free delivery over £50 
ShopnShine


----------



## ammo-mcr

Also guys found a review on the new Vertool Force Drive

By Marc Leddy
2 November at 21:24

VERTOOL Direct Drive machine review:

Last week I posted about Clean Your Car bringing a new machine into stock. For those who are familiar with dual action machines, namely the Flex 3401 VRG, you will be aware that this is different to most offerings. For those who don't know what forced rotation is: most dual action machines are free spinning, their backing plates will slow when pressure is applied (some more than others). This machine, like the 3401 vrg, is forced rotation, the pad doesn't slow with pressure, it continuously spins. The backing plate itself has cogs on the back meaning the plates can't be changed with different dual action machines.

So why introduce a machine that's already available? Well the simple answer is price. Shopping around you can pick up the Flex VRG for £280, this is due to be released shortly with a price tag of £189.99. To add to the already lower price the vertool comes with a heavy duty machine bag, a black finishing pad and an additional backing plate. The Flex generally comes with the 5.5 inch backing plate which put many off as most like to use 5.5 inch pads but also to have a bit of a gap to avoid the plate ever touching the painted surface ie 5 inch plate to using 5.5 inch pads. To run smaller pads the flex needs a new backing plate system, the lake country option is around £40 from memory.

So when this machine first arrived with me I shared my initial thoughts "If I can sum up in one sentence it would be "where is the £100 of a difference". The immediate difference bar the colour is the lead. Those who have the flex will know the red lead can sometimes have a mind of its own, the vertool seems thicker giving a more heavy duty feel. Eagle eyed readers will notice there's also a power difference, 900w on the flex, 1200w for the vertool."

Having had a couple of training days over the weekend, it certainly got its use. A few who attended had their own flex 3401's so they were able to provide a comparison and we also had my flex there and got both working at the same time.

Below are the specs of both machines. The Noise levels are recorded with a phone app so I wouldn't class them as accurate but I wanted to show there was a slight difference between both machines. Weights are taken with backing plate attached and leads wrapped around the machine.

Flex 3401 VRG

Weight 3.0kg Power: 900w
Throw: 8mm
Speed: 6
Length of lead: 4m Noise at lowest: 70.9db
Speed feed: Side Price: £280

Vertool Direct drive DA:

Weight: 3.11kg Power: 1200w
Throw 8mm Speeds: 6
Length of lead: 16ft Noise at lowest: 76.4db
Speed feed: Side Price: £189.99

Below I have provided a short video of both machines running through their speeds with a cup of water positioned on the panel to give a visual of vibrations. Its important to note that this is a scrap bonnet on a bonnet stand so it is vibrating slightly more than an attached bonnet would be. The water is merely there to provide a visual on their differences.

Vertool: 




Flex: 




So after a long weekend using what are my thoughts, well initially I could see little to no difference, ergonomically they are identical and I think I prefer the lead on the Vertool. But in terms of use? Well there are slight differences. The Flex is certainly smoother on speed one, the Vertool has a more mechanical note to it. It feels good and torque is the same, the slightest of changes in tone can be noticed. From speed 3 to 5 both machines are pretty similar and then 6 seems to suddenly jump on the Flex - this may be down to it being an older machine as I've never noted it before until using along side the Vertool. CYC have yet to confirm what type of warranty will come with these but I think it's worth noting that the Flex is known for its reliability and comes with (correct me if I'm wrong) 2 year return to base warranty. If the Vertool lasts 2/3 of the time the Flex does then it will offer value for money.

So in summary, would I buy one. Yes. With the only differences being the feel on speed one and a slightly more mechanical noise I think it offers buyers a great alternative to the VRG. I do think it is important to note that forced driven da's are a bit of a marmite product, if you pick one of these up with little to no experience then you may fall in love with it, if you are coming from a rupes machine you may find these type of machines to be a bit of a beast as they have huge amounts of torque. Very few people love both but with more use of both you can adapt your workings accordingly.

Again a huge thanks to CYC, the participants of our training days loved being able to try something that was new to the market and it was great to be able to get experienced and amateur views. I don't think anyone really disliked it or detailed a huge difference between both red and black machines.

Thanks for taking the time to read such a wordy post as i know that can sometime be difficult on social media.

I have included a few pictures below:

Kind regards

Marc

Polished and Waxed


----------



## ammo-mcr




----------



## ammo-mcr




----------



## ammo-mcr




----------



## ammo-mcr




----------



## ammo-mcr




----------



## ammo-mcr




----------



## Jimnibob

ammo-mcr said:


> Also guys found a review on the new Vertool Force Drive
> 
> By Marc Leddy
> 2 November at 21:24
> 
> VERTOOL Direct Drive machine review:
> 
> Last week I posted about Clean Your Car bringing a new machine into stock. For those who are familiar with dual action machines, namely the Flex 3401 VRG, you will be aware that this is different to most offerings. For those who don't know what forced rotation is: most dual action machines are free spinning, their backing plates will slow when pressure is applied (some more than others). This machine, like the 3401 vrg, is forced rotation, the pad doesn't slow with pressure, it continuously spins. The backing plate itself has cogs on the back meaning the plates can't be changed with different dual action machines.
> 
> So why introduce a machine that's already available? Well the simple answer is price. Shopping around you can pick up the Flex VRG for £280, this is due to be released shortly with a price tag of £189.99. To add to the already lower price the vertool comes with a heavy duty machine bag, a black finishing pad and an additional backing plate. The Flex generally comes with the 5.5 inch backing plate which put many off as most like to use 5.5 inch pads but also to have a bit of a gap to avoid the plate ever touching the painted surface ie 5 inch plate to using 5.5 inch pads. To run smaller pads the flex needs a new backing plate system, the lake country option is around £40 from memory.
> 
> So when this machine first arrived with me I shared my initial thoughts "If I can sum up in one sentence it would be "where is the £100 of a difference". The immediate difference bar the colour is the lead. Those who have the flex will know the red lead can sometimes have a mind of its own, the vertool seems thicker giving a more heavy duty feel. Eagle eyed readers will notice there's also a power difference, 900w on the flex, 1200w for the vertool."
> 
> Having had a couple of training days over the weekend, it certainly got its use. A few who attended had their own flex 3401's so they were able to provide a comparison and we also had my flex there and got both working at the same time.
> 
> Below are the specs of both machines. The Noise levels are recorded with a phone app so I wouldn't class them as accurate but I wanted to show there was a slight difference between both machines. Weights are taken with backing plate attached and leads wrapped around the machine.
> 
> Flex 3401 VRG
> 
> Weight 3.0kg Power: 900w
> Throw: 8mm
> Speed: 6
> Length of lead: 4m Noise at lowest: 70.9db
> Speed feed: Side Price: £280
> 
> Vertool Direct drive DA:
> 
> Weight: 3.11kg Power: 1200w
> Throw 8mm Speeds: 6
> Length of lead: 16ft Noise at lowest: 76.4db
> Speed feed: Side Price: £189.99
> 
> Below I have provided a short video of both machines running through their speeds with a cup of water positioned on the panel to give a visual of vibrations. Its important to note that this is a scrap bonnet on a bonnet stand so it is vibrating slightly more than an attached bonnet would be. The water is merely there to provide a visual on their differences.
> 
> Vertool: Taking the Vertool direct drive dual action polisher through its speeds - YouTube
> 
> Flex: Flex vrg going through its speeds - YouTube
> 
> So after a long weekend using what are my thoughts, well initially I could see little to no difference, ergonomically they are identical and I think I prefer the lead on the Vertool. But in terms of use? Well there are slight differences. The Flex is certainly smoother on speed one, the Vertool has a more mechanical note to it. It feels good and torque is the same, the slightest of changes in tone can be noticed. From speed 3 to 5 both machines are pretty similar and then 6 seems to suddenly jump on the Flex - this may be down to it being an older machine as I've never noted it before until using along side the Vertool. CYC have yet to confirm what type of warranty will come with these but I think it's worth noting that the Flex is known for its reliability and comes with (correct me if I'm wrong) 2 year return to base warranty. If the Vertool lasts 2/3 of the time the Flex does then it will offer value for money.
> 
> So in summary, would I buy one. Yes. With the only differences being the feel on speed one and a slightly more mechanical noise I think it offers buyers a great alternative to the VRG. I do think it is important to note that forced driven da's are a bit of a marmite product, if you pick one of these up with little to no experience then you may fall in love with it, if you are coming from a rupes machine you may find these type of machines to be a bit of a beast as they have huge amounts of torque. Very few people love both but with more use of both you can adapt your workings accordingly.
> 
> Again a huge thanks to CYC, the participants of our training days loved being able to try something that was new to the market and it was great to be able to get experienced and amateur views. I don't think anyone really disliked it or detailed a huge difference between both red and black machines.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read such a wordy post as i know that can sometime be difficult on social media.
> 
> I have included a few pictures below:
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Marc
> 
> Polished and Waxed


Sorry if you have already mentioned it, but what pads did you use with the Vertool 'Force Drive' ?

Cheers


----------



## Hereisphilly

Jimnibob said:


> Sorry if you have already mentioned it, but what pads did you use with the Vertool 'Force Drive' ?
> 
> Cheers


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384453

:thumb:

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimnibob

Hereisphilly said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384453
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Sawel

Jimnibob said:


> Thanks


The Lake Country hydrotech pads are a popular choice. I use Scholl spider pads on my Flex 3401 and they too work well. They are similar to the hydrotech pads... firm, same size and closed cell. Only difference being the Scholl spider pads have slits on the pads to allow for better air circulation and reduce heat build up.


----------



## ammo-mcr

Jimnibob said:


> Sorry if you have already mentioned it, but what pads did you use with the Vertool 'Force Drive' ?
> 
> Cheers


sorry mate i didnt review it i found this review on another website


----------



## Deje

Anyone who tried the FLEX XC 3401 4 Inch Changeable Backing Plate System by Lake Country work with this machine?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Deje said:


> Anyone who tried the FLEX XC 3401 4 Inch Changeable Backing Plate System by Lake Country work with this machine?


Wouldn't work, vertool have said that the teeth arrangement is different

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje

Hereisphilly said:


> Wouldn't work, vertool have said that the teeth arrangement is different
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


Yes, that's how it 
was , had forgotten it. Thanks.


----------



## Bigpikle

Hereisphilly said:


> Wouldn't work, vertool have said that the teeth arrangement is different
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


how are you enjoying the Flex 3401?

I'm in the mood to step up from my DA but dont really fancy going back to rotary again. My Milwaukee is a bit knackered with a dodgy speed controller, and I would rather have a 3401/Vertool or perhaps a bigger throw DA. Still trying to work out which offers the most flexibility - smaller backing plate, good correction, pad choice etc etc.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bigpikle said:


> how are you enjoying the Flex 3401?
> 
> I'm in the mood to step up from my DA but dont really fancy going back to rotary again. My Milwaukee is a bit knackered with a dodgy speed controller, and I would rather have a 3401/Vertool or perhaps a bigger throw DA. Still trying to work out which offers the most flexibility - smaller backing plate, good correction, pad choice etc etc.


Would you believe I haven't actually used it properly in anger yet?

Not had the the chance or the weather to have a good go, other than on a panel or so

But i am glad I did use it as it's lovely to use, and for me is the best combo of cutting power, small throw and power

The fact you can use 4" pads with it is a massive bonus as i don't need a smaller da to complement a rupes 21 or something that I would need in order to match it on correction ability

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

I will be buying one of these next week. Can't wait to give it a go!


----------



## Bigpikle

Had a superb day with Renny Doyle and Flex today and was lucky enough to use the new Flex XFE 7-15 today along with the VRG 3401. The XFE is a superb bit of kit - much smoother and lots quieter than a DAS and the build quality feels really solid. Its also light enough to comfortably use at a bit of stretch eg roof of a big SUV etc, and still have perfect control even 1 handed. 

We tried them with new Flex pads as well as their new polish range (re-branded Sonax) and the results were great. Lots of love for the Flex by the group and even a couple of Rupes owners in there, who talked about lots of quality issues on their Rupes kit and loads of service related issues.

The 15mm throw still causes it to stall a little too easily for my taste though and I came home with a shiny new 3401, some pads and polishes instead of the XFE. I cant see anyone could possibly be disappointed with the XFE though if a longer throw DA is what you want to use. Like all the Flex kit there to play with it really is a well built quality bit of kit IMHO.


----------

